# What size range of horse?



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I am just tentatively looking at leasing a horse, and I know it depends highly on the horse but just as a general outline, what size range of horse should I be looking for?

I am 5'4" with very long legs and I am 100 pounds.
What would be "Ideal?"


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Any particular breed? The width of the horse makes a very big difference...e.g. a stocky QH/Paint takes up a LOT more leg than a TB (I'm 6' 4" and look fine on our shortest, but very stock 14.2hh Paint mare).


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm 5'4", long legged, and under 100lbs too!

What discipline? Jumpers,-anything above fiteen hands. For hunters, about 16hh would be perfect. My 15 horse fits me great because he's wide bodies, and I now have a 16.3hh beast of a horse. For hunters though, I feel I "look" best on a 16hh horse.

Dressage, again, you would look best on a slightly taller horse, western about 15hh maybe?

It really depends on the horse. A stocky 15.1 will fit better then a narrow 16hh for example


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

lol we have the same body!

Hunter/Jumper mostly.


Um .. noob question.. whats the difference between hunter and jumper? haha.


So in other words... shy away from ponies for the most part? I was looking at this one today, and he sounds very sweet.. but 13.2hh seemed too little when I am used to 15.6hh.. and prefer riding a longer stride.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I am 5'5" and look perfect on my 16hh, slender TB.
Here is a pic for reference of what my frame looks like on him.









I look best on horses in the height range of 15.2hh-16.1hh. But I can fit on horses from 13.2hh and up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You are about the right size that you could pull off looking good on about any horse from pony to draft. I would be more concerned with looking at one that you like and take size into account later.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with smrobs. You are a very flexible size. Almost anything will fit you, so you should focus on what feels the most comfortable. Try all different sizes, and if it fits, it fits.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Size wise, really anything will fit you, but a judge in the hunter ring likes to see a rider fit there animal really well, so if you plan to show I would try to stay with a horse. If you find the perfect pony though, go with it!

Hunter is a simple course that is judged on the horse's strides, movement, jumping form, etc.

Jumpers are more complicated courses, and the places are decided by time and faults (both time faults and knocking down poles)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

cheply said:


> but 13.2hh seemed too little when I am used to *15.6hh*.. and prefer riding a longer stride.


A hand is 4" so the range for a 15h horse would be 15, 15.1, 15.2, 15.3, then 16h and so forth.

IMO, 13.2 will be a limited size both for long term riding and jumping. Hunters do better with a longer stride and a pony will not have it. It's fine for a very young rider but if you hope to advance, look at a horse (above 14.2h) rather then a pony.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I think she meant 15hh-16hh, not 15.6hh


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah. I don't know, I asked my instructor how tall my lesson horse is and she said "15, 6" so I assumed that meant 15.6 ...... lol. I guess not.

Found a nice sounding standardbred but my boyfriend won't let me lease right now! HMPH. haha. I was going to take a year off school this year and now I am totally regretting going back instead! I just want to relax and improve my riding and not worry about school and work and time for riding and leasing and money. 
Oh well. I'll get there.


----------

